# The Virus Is Not Going Away!  I knew it, they knew it but did you know it?



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

If you don't know it, it is time to realize that covid-19 and its variants are, in all probability, not going to go away.  Common sense said it wouldn't go away My doctor told me this yesterday, the government knew it all along (e.g., What other flu/cold virus went away?) and now the vaccine makers admit it and are looking at what they think will be a "durable demand"  for their products.

_WASHINGTON (SBG) — The United States is in the midst of a massive vaccination drive, administering more than 250 million shots in less than five months, but vaccine manufacturers are warning this could be just the beginning of a long battle against COVID-19 and its variants that requires a similar effort to distribute booster shots every year._​​_“We believe booster shots will be needed, as we believe the virus is not going away,” Moderna CEO Stephane Bancel said on a first-quarter earnings call with investors Thursday._​​_Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla made a similar prediction last month that a booster shot would “likely” be necessary within 12 months. Other experts say a supplemental shot might not be required so soon, but much is still unknown about the protection conferred by vaccines developed in record time last year._​​_“Based on what we’ve seen, we believe that a durable demand for our COVID-19 vaccine, similar to that of the flu vaccines, is a likely outcome,” Bourla said on an earnings call Tuesday._​​_(Excerpt) Read more at abc6onyourside.com ..._​


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2021)

Yes, I knew. Common sense. I always feel bad when friends say; "...when Covid is over..."  because I never thought it would, but I don't say so.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

I saw on the abc news site where they were showing a live feed and saying that they're claiming that California will reach herd immunity by June so they're going to open back up. I don't see how they can claim that let alone know the exact month. 

I figured it would be something that would never go away once it was here because of the severity of it. Common sense tells you that.

The question is will people ever smarten up about it? Will they be willing to accept life in a new form of normal?


----------



## helenbacque (May 8, 2021)

I did not *KNOW *but strongly suspected.  I think there would be far less confusion if it had not been politicized.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I saw on the abc news site where they were showing a live feed and saying that they're claiming that California will reach herd immunity by June so they're going to open back up. I don't see how they can claim that let alone know the exact month.
> 
> I figured it would be something that would never go away once it was here because of the severity of it. Common sense tells you that.
> 
> The question is will people ever smarten up about it? Will they be willing to accept life in a new form of normal?


I don't really see all this as "a new form of normal."   Influenza outbreaks are nothing new and statistically, this one isn't all that different.  What's new is all the hoopla, pressure (e.g., political, social, CYA, financial, etc.) and causal indicators.


----------



## chic (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> If you don't know it, it is time to realize that covid-19 and its variants are, in all probability, not going to go away.  Common sense said it wouldn't go away My doctor told me this yesterday, the government knew it all along (e.g., What other flu/cold virus went away?) and now the vaccine makers admit it and are looking at what they think will be a "durable demand."
> 
> _WASHINGTON (SBG) — The United States is in the midst of a massive vaccination drive, administering more than 250 million shots in less than five months, but vaccine manufacturers are warning this could be just the beginning of a long battle against COVID-19 and its variants that requires a similar effort to distribute booster shots every year._​​_“We believe booster shots will be needed, as we believe the virus is not going away,” Moderna CEO Stephane Bancel said on a first-quarter earnings call with investors Thursday._​​_Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla made a similar prediction last month that a booster shot would “likely” be necessary within 12 months. Other experts say a supplemental shot might not be required so soon, but much is still unknown about the protection conferred by vaccines developed in record time last year._​​_“Based on what we’ve seen, we believe that a durable demand for our COVID-19 vaccine, similar to that of the flu vaccines, is a likely outcome,” Bourla said on an earnings call Tuesday._​​_(Excerpt) Read more at abc6onyourside.com ..._​


I didn't know at the very outset but became suspicious early on and said so emphasizing the importance of building a healthy immune system. Big pharma will just use this to make more money while major corporations will use the opportunity to keep everyone they can frighten locked inside dependent upon their services whose prices will skyrocket.

Follow the money. Always. Who stands to gain? Make your decisions accordingly.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

chic said:


> I didn't know at the very outset but became suspicious early on and said so emphasizing the importance of building a healthy immune system. Big pharma will just use this to make more money while major corporations will use the opportunity to keep everyone they can frighten locked inside dependant upon their services whose prices will skyrocket.
> 
> Follow the money. Always. Who stands to gain? Make your decisions accordingly.


It is not all that difficult to figure out who benefits (financially and politically) big time from all the lockdowns, restrictions, masking and vaccinations.  At question are their motives, which we can be certain are not totally altruistic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

I knew it from day one.

Just like a common cold bug or flu virus, I viewed Covid-19 no differently.

Common sense told me that once here, it was here to stay.

Amazing how many folks out there thought or think differently and bought into a cure, hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> I did not *KNOW *but strongly suspected.  I think there would be far less confusion if it had not been politicized.


They shoulda added the ‘no politics’ memo
We all know how well that works. Lol


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I don't really see all this as "a new form of normal."   Influenza outbreaks are nothing new and statistically, this one isn't all that different.  What's new is all the hoopla, pressure (e.g., political, social, CYA, financial, etc.) and causal indicators.


Is that a ‘yes?’


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

When you think about it, how many other illnesses simply "go away?"  Very few have ever done that. All we can do is try to keep Covid under control. And the more of us who get the vaccine, the quicker that will happen.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I don't really see all this as "a new form of normal."   Influenza outbreaks are nothing new and statistically, this one isn't all that different.  What's new is all the hoopla, pressure (e.g., political, social, CYA, financial, etc.) and causal indicators.


What I mean is it will be a new normal if we have to continue with the mask wearing permanently. Life may just not ever be the same after this. But I'm not gonna sit here and argue with you. Have a good day.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

*The Spike Protein Plays A Key Role In The Covid Illness*:  From the Salk Institute:

_A JOLLA—Scientists have known for a while that SARS-CoV-2’s distinctive “spike” proteins help the virus infect its host by latching on to healthy cells. Now, a major new study shows that the virus spike proteins (which behave very differently than those safely encoded by vaccines) also play a key role in the disease itself._​​_The paper, published on April 30, 2021, in Circulation Research, also shows conclusively that COVID-19 is a vascular disease, demonstrating exactly how the SARS-CoV-2 virus damages and attacks the vascular system on a cellular level. The findings help explain COVID-19’s wide variety of seemingly unconnected complications, and could open the door for new research into more effective therapies._​_- - - - - - - - - - [snip] - - - - - - - - - -_​_In the new study, the researchers created a “pseudovirus” that was surrounded by SARS-CoV-2 classic crown of spike proteins, but did not contain any actual virus. Exposure to this pseudovirus resulted in damage to the lungs and arteries of an animal model—proving that the spike protein alone was enough to cause disease. Tissue samples showed inflammation in endothelial cells lining the pulmonary artery walls._​_- - - - - - - - - - [snip] - - - - - - - - - -_​_“If you remove the replicating capabilities of the virus, it still has a major damaging effect on the vascular cells, simply by virtue of its ability to bind to this ACE2 receptor, the S protein receptor, now famous thanks to COVID,” Manor explains. “Further studies with mutant spike proteins will also provide new insight towards the infectivity and severity of mutant SARS CoV-2 viruses.”_​​Read whole article at SALK.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> What I mean is it will be a new normal if we have to continue with the mask wearing permanently. Life may just not ever be the same after this. But I'm not gonna sit here and argue with you. Have a good day.


Well, if people decide to act like sheep and buy into this as an ongoing thing, then it's them, not the virus, that's the problem.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Well, if people decide to act like sheep and buy into this as an ongoing thing, then it's them, not the virus, that's the problem.


You know...it's people like you that really tick me off. Just because people are practicing a safety measure for their own health does not make them sheep and I really wish you people would get off that crap. If I wanted to get technical I could just accuse all of the non sheep people of being selfish little jack@$$es but I don't. For me the politics don't even factor into this. I'm looking at it from a health point of view. Because it's a health issue.


----------



## Jules (May 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> When you think about it, how many other illnesses simply "go away?"  Very few have ever done that. All we can do is try to keep Covid under control. And the more of us who get the vaccine, the quicker that will happen.


Exactly.  

If you’re not part of the solution, you’re the problem.  JMO.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> You know...it's people like you that really tick me off. Just because people are practicing a safety measure for their own health does not make them sheep and I really wish you people would get off that crap. If I wanted to get technical I could just accuse all of the non sheep people of being selfish little jack@$$es but I don't. For me the politics don't even factor into this. I'm looking at it from a health point of view. Because it's a health issue.


My goodness, did you get this upset about people not masking and distancing during H1N1?  I ask because people around here have pretty much left all that behind (except for those stores demanding masks) and there's been no abnormal uptick.  Perhaps you've forgotten that masking states did slightly worse than non-masking states.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> My goodness, did you get this upset about people not masking and distancing during H1N1?


I'm not upset about the people not masking. I don't agree with it but I'm not upset. I'm upset at people like you who point your fat little finger at others and call them sheep because you're not smart enough to see past your politics.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2021)

At the very beginning I hoped it would disappear like the Spanish flu did.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> At the very beginning I hoped it would disappear like the Spanish flu did.


What I think is odd is when I go back and look at articles about the Spanish flu the symptoms are so similar to Covid. It's odd.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm not upset about the people not masking. I don't agree with it but I'm not upset. I'm upset at people like you who point your fat little finger at others and call them sheep because you're not smart enough to see past your politics.


People who follow the herd are often referred to as sheep, with no disrespect to either the sheep or people who have a herd-like mentality for good or bad.  It was unfortunate you took it personally to the point of having to call me out specifically.  But, since you did, I called you out.  Are we done know?


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> At the very beginning I hoped it would disappear like the Spanish flu did.


Sorry, but the Spanish Flu never went away.  The strain shifted, variants emerged and thus "Bob's your uncle." as they say in the UK.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Well, if people decide to act like sheep and buy into this as an ongoing thing, then it's them, not the virus, that's the problem.


I pretty much agree with most of your comments/posts, however saying "act like sheep"???  Was that comment needed? No IMO it wasn't. No one wants to be compared to as "Sheep", no matter how cute and fuzzy they look.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I pretty much agree with most of your comments/posts, however saying "act like sheep"???  Was that comment needed? No IMO it wasn't. No one wants to be compared to as "Sheep", no matter how cute and fuzzy they look.


I am not known for being delicate, prissy or politically sensitive.,  If you follow the herd, you act like sheep.  It's reality.  If you don't like what I say, you have an ignore option.


----------



## chic (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Well, if people decide to act like sheep and buy into this as an ongoing thing, then it's them, not the virus, that's the problem.


I agree. This ends when we say it does. I think that day will come. Eventually people will stop being afraid and become defiant. And if it is largely political that can be changed too. I'm surprised world leaders are still forcing this dialog and agenda on people when people have plainly become tired of it. It will backfire on them and they don't seem to see this coming.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Well, if people decide to act like sheep and buy into this as an ongoing thing, then it's them, not the virus, that's the problem.


There's a big difference between acting like sheep and buying into the whole Covid thing and viewing it as something that will be ongoing, versus people like myself who are _realists_ and know better than to be brainwashed into believing that some vaccine is going to magically set everything straight and eradicate the virus, like a lollipop handed to child who has fallen down and skinned his or her knee to help them forget about their little boo-boo and stop crying.

I am so sick and tired of reading articles and coming across comments across the net that speak of... "_the sooner EVERYONE get's vaccinated, the sooner we can get back to normality_".

Goodness gracious, have people really become that gullible today?


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> There's a big difference between acting like sheep and buying into the whole Covid thing and viewing it as something that will be ongoing, versus people like myself who are _realists_ and know better than to be brainwashed into believing that some vaccine is going to magically set everything straight and eradicate the virus, like a lollipop handed to child who has fallen down and skinned his or her knee to help them forget about their little boo-boo and stop crying.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of reading articles and coming across comments across the net that speak of... "_the sooner EVERYONE get's vaccinated, the sooner we can get back to normality_".
> 
> Goodness gracious, have people really become that gullible today?


Have people really become that gullible today?  I don't think they've ever seen so much pressure and fear-peddling before and cognitive dissonance in the face of changing "reality" may explain why they don't like to be compared to sheep.  Personally, I'd call them any name in the book if it would help them to think for themselves.


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

Spanish flu didn't completely go away. Neither did bubonic plague, TB, leprosy, whooping cough, measles, syphilis, or any other contageous disease you can think of, with the possible exception of smallpox.  So claiming that the disease didn't "go away" certainly doesn't boost the anti-vaxxer argument.  No one ever said the vaccine would completely make the disease go away.

But even if I get it (Covid) , if I have a choice between:

a. An agonizing stay in a hospital, unable to breathe, with a ventilator shoved down into my lungs, maybe in a coma for months, most likely dying, or at least being left with long-term lingering disabilities, or...

b. Getting a shot that might make me a little uncomfortable for a day or two (or might not), and knowing that I am safe from option a,

guess which one I'd pick?  Well I picked it already, and it feels great to know that even if a virus manages to make its way into my body, it won't kill me.


----------



## win231 (May 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> There's a big difference between acting like sheep and buying into the whole Covid thing and viewing it as something that will be ongoing, versus people like myself who are _realists_ and know better than to be brainwashed into believing that some vaccine is going to magically set everything straight and eradicate the virus, like a lollipop handed to child who has fallen down and skinned his or her knee to help them forget about their little boo-boo and stop crying.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of reading articles and coming across comments across the net that speak of... "_the sooner EVERYONE get's vaccinated, the sooner we can get back to normality_".
> 
> Goodness gracious, have people really become that gullible today?


Well said!
And yes, I'm surprised at how many people are gullible.  It's probably motivated by their fear.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Spanish flu didn't completely go away. Neither did bubonic plague, TB, leprosy, whooping cough, measles, syphilis, or any other contageous disease you can think of, with the possible exception of smallpox.  So claiming that the disease didn't "go away" certainly doesn't boost the anti-vaxxer argument.  No one ever said the vaccine would completely make the disease go away.
> 
> But even if I get it, if I have a choice between:
> 
> ...


Yes, that's probably best for you but you're not everybody and this thread was not anti-vaccine.  It was about the this flu variant not going away.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I am not known for being delicate, prissy or politically sensitive.,  If you follow the herd, you act like sheep.  It's reality.  If you don't like what I say, you have an ignore option.


Well I don't know about "prissy" but your sure getting pissy. 

Who decides the heard mentality? How many people constitutes a heard? If you believe one part of a situation, but not all or maybe 2 of another point of that situation does that throw you into the heard? Maybe some agree with some points but not others, does that drop them into the heard?


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Well I don't know about "prissy" but your sure getting pissy.
> 
> Who decides the heard mentality? How many people constitutes a heard? If you believe one part of a situation, but not all or maybe 2 of another point of that situation does that throw you into the heard? Maybe some agree with some points but not others, does that drop them into the heard?


Freedom of speech (e.g., using the word sheep in the context of a mass movement in general) is, fortunately, still viable.  People in some states followed guidelines like sheep follow directioning efforts (it's an anaology, not a name calling unless you take it personally).  Some in other states and places didn't and they currently appear to be better off, physically, socially, economically and mentally.


----------



## win231 (May 8, 2021)

I think The "Sheep Mentality" & the "Herd Mentality" labels are _retaliatory _terms that are motivated by individuals who put down others who choose not to get vaccinated or criticize the way this is being handled (including the asinine regulations to show that they're "doing something"). They are blamed (by the ignorant) for "Spreading the virus."  Fear & frustration often interfere with logic.
This virus is an opportunity for the controllers & put-down artists to come out of the woodwork & feel better about themselves.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> I think The "Sheep Mentality" & the "Herd Mentality" labels are _retaliatory _terms that are motivated by individuals who put down others who choose not to get vaccinated or criticize the way this is being handled (including the asinine regulations to show that they're "doing something"). They are blamed (by the ignorant) for "Spreading the virus."  Fear & frustration often interfere with logic.
> This virus is an opportunity for the controllers & put-down artists to come out of the woodwork & feel better about themselves.


Aside from the vaccine pro and con, I've found the words "herd" used quite a bit of late (e.g., herd immunity).  I think the bigger issue is the efficacy of ongoing masking and lockdowns and how long people are going to put up with that  The argument about flu vaccines isn't new..


----------



## Nathan (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> The Virus Is Not Going Away! I knew it, they knew it but did you know it?



Of course, it was obvious from the beginning, nothing to get all sensational about, except for the OP's desire to sneak in political rhetoric.


----------



## Oris Borloff (May 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> At the very beginning I hoped it would disappear like the Spanish flu did.


It may disappear , though not completely, but how many years was the Spanish flu kicking around before it did?  Without looking it up I believe it was around 3-4 years world wide.  ( I may not remember this correctly --just sayin'.)


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Of course, it was obvious from the beginning, nothing to get all sensational about.


Judging from the responses in this and other threads, the issue was perhaps bigger than you thought.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> It may disappear , though not completely, but how many years was the Spanish flu kicking around before it did?  Without looking it up I believe it was around 3-4 years world wide.  ( I may not remember this correctly --just sayin'.)



As an FYI:  *Why The 1918 Flu Pandemic Never Really Ended*


----------



## Oris Borloff (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> As an FYI: *Why The 1918 Flu Pandemic Never Really Ended*


I thought that was implied by what I said, guess not.  Oh well, details, details.......


----------



## Nathan (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Judging from the responses in this and other threads, the issue was perhaps bigger than you thought.


Of course you skirted the real issue in my post, but then I really didn't expect you to acknowledge your motives.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> There's a big difference between acting like sheep and buying into the whole Covid thing and viewing it as something that will be ongoing, versus people like myself who are _realists_ and know better than to be brainwashed into believing that some vaccine is going to magically set everything straight and eradicate the virus, like a lollipop handed to child who has fallen down and skinned his or her knee to help them forget about their little boo-boo and stop crying.
> 
> I am so sick and tired of reading articles and coming across comments across the net that speak of... "_the sooner EVERYONE get's vaccinated, the sooner we can get back to normality_".
> 
> Goodness gracious, have people really become that gullible today?


Some of us understand that the vaccine and masks won't make this thing magically disappear. But I do believe that some people are counting on the vaccines to totally eradicate it so they can go back to normal. Then there's the crowd that says "it ends when we say it ends." To me this is very unrealistic logic that they have control over a health disaster. All any of us can really hope for is to get some sort of control over it with the safety practices in order to get things to settle down some so we can start opening back up and live. I just wonder if the masks are gonna end up having to be a permanent fixture here like they are in China.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> People who follow the herd are often referred to as sheep, with no disrespect to either the sheep or people who have a herd-like mentality for good or bad.  It was unfortunate you took it personally to the point of having to call me out specifically.  But, since you did, I called you out.  Are we done know?


I don't know...are we done know? I'm done now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Some of us understand that the vaccine and masks won't make this thing magically disappear. But I do believe that some people are counting on the vaccines to totally eradicate it so they can go back to normal. Then there's the crowd that says "it ends when we say it ends." To me this is very unrealistic logic that they have control over a health disaster. All any of us can really hope for is to get some sort of control over it with the safety practices in order to get things to settle down some so we can start opening back up and live. I just wonder if the masks are gonna end up having to be a permanent fixture here like they are in China.


I don't see mask wearing ever becoming a permanent thing (here in the west), but hinging ones hopes on life returning to normal account vaccinations, when our own governing parties are failing us, just makes people like me get my back up against the wall that much more.

Our governing parties, both in your country and mine, have had plenty of time to impose strict guidelines and measures, yet all I'm seeing is a flip-flop style of methodology behind the implementation of rules and guidelines, hence why repeated shutdowns have been required.

Had our governing parties got serious about this virus from the very get-go, we may have been sitting in a different position right now.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I don't see mask wearing ever becoming a permanent thing (here in the west), but hinging ones hopes on life returning to normal account vaccinations, when our own governing parties are failing us, just makes people like me get my back up against the wall that much more.
> 
> Our governing parties, both in your country and mine, have had plenty of time to impose strict guidelines and measures, yet all I'm seeing is a flip-flop style of methodology behind the implementation of rules and guidelines, hence why repeated shutdowns have been required.
> 
> Had our governing parties got serious about this virus from the very get-go, we may have been sitting in a different position right now.


I totally agree. I will never understand why our leader was the one calling the shots in the midst of a national health crisis.


----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2021)

We had a lot of mask-wearers here, even before Covid. Mainly Asians. I think it's good practice during winter months. We haven't had colds for 2 winters (knock wood).


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Of course you skirted the real issue in my post, but then I really didn't expect you to acknowledge your motives.


The only issue I got from your post was that "t was obvious from the beginning," which it wasn't to everybody.  Your words, not mine.,


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I thought that was implied by what I said, guess not.  Oh well, details, details.......


I was just adding a reference to what you said. Some people like details and it seemed like a good place to add a source.


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> People who follow the herd are often referred to as sheep, with no disrespect to either the sheep or people who have a herd-like mentality for good or bad.  It was unfortunate you took it personally to the point of having to call me out specifically.  But, since you did, I called you out.  Are we done know?


Guess you should start baa-ing, too. 
Despite your steady stream of anti-vaxxing info, by your own words you got the J & J vaccine on April 7th and suffered no serious side effects. Posts #404 & #407. Meantime you're enthusiastically fanning the fears and hesitancy of folks who are afraid to be vaccinated.

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...or-vaccination-yet.56876/page-17#post-1691601


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Guess you should start baa-ing, too.
> Despite your steady stream of anti-vaxxing info, by your own words you got the J & J vaccine on April 7th and suffered no serious side effects. Posts #404 & #407. Meantime you're enthusiastically fanning the fears and hesitancy of folks who are afraid to be vaccinated.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...or-vaccination-yet.56876/page-17#post-1691601


I am not an anti-vaxer.  I am anti-forced vaxer.  There's a difference.  Let's see if you're as quick to understand that as you were to try to label me as something I am not.  Also, try not to judge people who ask a lot of questions and label them as pro or anti.  You've no clue.


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I am not an anti-vaxer.  I am anti-forced vaxer.  There's a difference.  Let's see if you're as quick to understand that as you were to try to label me as something I am not.  Also, try not to judge people who ask a lot of questions and label them as pro or anti.  You've no clue.


Your posts contain numerous clues about who you are and what your agendas are.  However, I'm done interacting with you.  Ignore.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Your posts contain numerous clues about who you are and what your agendas are.  However, I'm done interacting with you.  Ignore.


Thank you.  I appreciate it (being on your ignore list). BTW, people who blindly follow directions without asking questions deserve to be labeled as sheep.  Labeling people who ask a lot of  questions never serves you well.


----------



## Buckeye (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Thank you.  I appreciate it (being on your ignore list). BTW, people who blindly follow directions without asking questions deserve to be labeled as sheep.  Labeling people who ask a lot of  questions never serves you well.


lol - people who blindly label others as sheep (or its junior high version "sheeple") deserve to be labeled as braying jackasses.  Labeling people who beg to differ with you never serves you well....

Gee, that was fun.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> lol - people who blindly label others as sheep (or its junior high version "sheeple") deserve to be labeled as braying jackasses.  Labeling people who beg to differ with you never serves you well....
> 
> Gee, that was fun.


LOL, I am sure there are others here who could give you additional tips on insulting people.   That said, I am glad  you're having fun.  Some folks find insulting recreational.


----------



## Lewkat (May 8, 2021)

I am sure any one of us on here involved in the medical field always knew this.  Once a virus has been activated, it is here to stay.  We rely on vaccines, natural immunity and quality treatment hereafter.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I am sure any one of us on here involved in the medical field always knew this.  Once a virus has been activated, it is here to stay.  We rely on vaccines, natural immunity and quality treatment hereafter.


I am wondering the extent to which, if any, people will change their attitudes and behavior as that fact becomes better understood and accepted. 
Note: Your statement was well said and I am not really asking for an answer from you - just posing the question for thought.  Some people mistake questions as positions.


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Well I don't know about "prissy" but your sure getting pissy.
> 
> Who decides the heard mentality? How many people constitutes a heard? If you believe one part of a situation, but not all or maybe 2 of another point of that situation does that throw you into the heard? Maybe some agree with some points but not others, does that drop them into the heard?


Becky, as a former school teacher, I am used to cringing at many of the misspellings and grammatical whoppers that often appear in these forums. I usually manage to keep my mouth shut (not always.)

But since you misspelled "herd" four times in four sentences, I feel that it would be a disservice to just say nothing. So, for your enlightenment,

herd - a group of animals

heard - past tense of "to hear"

I strongly suspect you meant to say "herd."


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, as a former school teacher, I am used to cringing at many of the misspellings and grammatical whoppers that often appear in these forums. I usually manage to keep my mouth shut (not always.)
> 
> But since you misspelled "herd" four times in four sentences, I feel that it would be a disservice to just say nothing. So, for your enlightenment,
> 
> ...


............................


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2021)

OMG! 
Grammar lessons?
That’s not insulting at all.


----------



## Nathan (May 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> JonDouglas said:
> 
> 
> > I am not an anti-vaxer.  I am anti-forced vaxer.  There's a difference.  Let's see if you're blah blah blah
> ...


I think that your right to ignore the OP, as he thinks he can taint the community discussion here with politically motivated comments, then deny deny deny.     A man that won't stand by his own words and deny his convictions is to be more pitied than censored.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, as a former school teacher, I am used to cringing at many of the misspellings and grammatical whoppers that often appear in these forums. I usually manage to keep my mouth shut (not always.)
> 
> But since you misspelled "herd" four times in four sentences, I feel that it would be a disservice to just say nothing. So, for your enlightenment,
> 
> ...


Well of course if anyone was going to correct me, it would be you considering our wonderful relationship.

Did it give you that overall tingle of delight you seek?

Cringe away as I'm sure it won't be the last mistake I make in spelling. I'm sure from my past comments everyone can clearly see I do indeed know the difference in the spelling.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I think that your right to ignore the OP, as he thinks he can taint the community discussion here with politically motivated comments, then deny deny deny.     A man that won't stand by his own words and deny his convictions is to be more pitied than censored.


I really won't be upset if you and Starsong put me on ignore.  Might be the best thing for your psyche given how you think  I "taint the community discussion here." Maybe you can gather up a few more folks to join you and do a proper pile on.  You seem intent on that kind of thing.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2021)

Keesha said:


> OMG!
> Grammar lessons?
> That’s not insulting at all.


It doesn't bother me, I thought it was funny. Consider the source.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2021)

I knew it from the jump. #45 should be ashamed for how he downplayed this virus and kept saying it would go away (as if by magic). He misled the stupid believed him! Having worked in the health field, I knew from day one that this virus is here to stay...like the flu and the common cold. But I believe, like you referred to... common sense would have led me to that conclusion even without the health background.


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> It doesn't bother me, I thought it was funny. Consider the source.


Oh it IS funny.
Senior grammar lessons. 
Then again I’m fairly OCD about some stuff too.


----------



## Buckeye (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> LOL, I am sure there are others here who could give you additional tips on insulting people.   That said, I am glad  you're having fun.  *Some folks find insulting recreational.*


Based you your posts, you certainly do.  And yes I am having fun.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Based you your posts, you certainly do.  And yes I am having fun.


Well, good luck then.  There are kids like you who'd yell "Put on the Hot Pockets mom, I just insulted somebody big time on the internet and I need food."


----------



## Nathan (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Might be the best thing for your psyche given how you think  I "taint the community discussion here." Maybe you can gather up a few more folks to join you and do a proper pile on.  You seem intent on that kind of thing.


@JonDouglas,You sound like you're trying to portray yourself as some kind of victim.   The only issue here is the one that you've been trying to weasel out of and deny all day, and that is your attempts to insert emotionally charged politicized comments.

Deny it once again, it will only serve to demonstrate your true character.


----------



## Buckeye (May 8, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Well, good luck then.  There are kids like you who'd yell "Put on the Hot Pockets mom, I just insulted somebody big time on the internet and I need food."


Thanks for the chuckle.  Is that your best shot?


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @JonDouglas,You sound like you're trying to portray yourself as some kind of victim.   The only issue here is the one that you've been trying to weasel out of and deny all day, and that is your attempts to insert emotionally charged politicized comments.
> 
> Deny it once again, it will only serve to demonstrate your true character.


Your attack and bait mode is a bit shopworn but I don't mind and I won't bite.  Have a good evening.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 8, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Thanks for the chuckle.  Is that your best shot?


No, but I've much better things to do.  Have a good evening.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 8, 2021)

never mind.....lol


----------

